

Northern Virginia Meetup - extantproject
http://hackrtrackr.com/comments.php?forum_id=5

======
extantproject
How about a meetup at Gordon Biersch in McLean, Virginia at 7:00 PM on
September 5th? Everyone that can make it out is welcome. Reply here (or on
HackrTrackr since he's doing a good job with it) if we'll see you there.

~~~
extantproject
Since there were no replies either here or on HackrTrackr the Gordon Biersch
meetup is cancelled. Maybe some other time we'll get together.

